

Ask HN: how should one act differently in the face of a potential bubble? - marcuswestin

Who knows if there is a bubble or not? We can only make guesses.<p>What we <i>can</i> do is prepare for the worst, and not be caught with our pants down.<p>So how should we behave and act differently in order to be decently prepared if we indeed are in a bubble that's getting ready to pop?
======
erehweb
Save your money. Build your skills. Network, network, network,

